# best shirts to do full sublimation printing



## Disitnguished2aT (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm getting into the full sublimation t-shirt niche for the front and back of shirt, which shirts works the best and has the best feel?


----------



## acetransco (Jan 2, 2007)

Good Day,
We use the Jerzees, 100% Polyester Performance t-shirt, it lays very flat, when you are doing all over Dye Sub Printing, we end up with none or some small Voids, the shirt is 5.4 oz, woven to fell like cotton!!

I hope this helpful.

Regards, Ace


----------



## fsowells (Dec 7, 2014)

Where is the best supplier to get jerzees?


----------



## Disitnguished2aT (Dec 8, 2011)

OMG thanks for the quick reply, so basically is this the main brand or the only brand that you use for doing full sublimation shirts and how long have you been using them?


----------



## adamhansen (Jun 29, 2014)

This is really one of the most popular brand and it have a lot of popularity. Great to know about this post.


----------



## adamhansen (Jun 29, 2014)

It's really great to take this better step. Hope best for this step.


----------



## User254 (Feb 21, 2015)

Before you start sublimating, is it important to know the basics of the process. Prior to adding sublimation to your job queue, you must first consider the cost, the practicality, and the complexity of the process. Sublimation is not just printing.Dye Sublimation is a printing technique that allows for full color, all-over apparel prints. Your artwork is printed onto a sheet of high-release paper and transferred onto your apparel using heat and pressure. Heat converts the solid dye particles into a gas — known as sublimation — and bonds them to the polyester fibers.


----------



## seakcjazz1 (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks for the help


----------

